# Best ways to give Bute in pill form?



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

So I have an older gelding who was recently diagnosed with Cushing's and is currently going through a bout of laminitis, luckily no rotation has occurred. Vet recommended a diet change to grass hay and recommended that every event that may cause soreness, i.e. shoeing, riding, etc dose with Bute before and after. My vet gave me some Bute in the paste form, since he was out of the tablets. We'll the Bute pills came in this week, so I picked some up, as it lasts longer and is cheaper than the paste. What are the best ways you get your horses to take Bute pills? I've heard crushing up in some applesauce, or molasses, but is the sugars gonna be bad for my Cushoid horse?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

You could make horse treats like find a.healthy recipe online and make some, or you can crush it up and add water put it in a syringe and give it too him like you would a wormer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

If they can dissolve.. just put them in some water, and drizzle over grain (if he can have that)


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

When I give my girl bute (pill form), I chop it up into a number of smaller pieces then stick it in her feed bucket and soak the pieces in some water until they mostly dissolve (usually takes 15-30 minutes). 

I add water to her feed anyway (she gets a ration balancer to make sure she's getting all the right vitamins/minerals, and supplements) so instead of adding water last like I usually do, I just put the right amount of water in first to soak the bute. 

The applesauce option works too but like you said, lots of concentrated sugar in that.


----------



## Malice (Mar 10, 2012)

They have powdered bute that comes in apple molasses flavor or alfalfa flavor. When I was still giving the pill bute I would smash it up in a ziploc bag, pour it in the grain and mix it with some water or make a mash.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I am looking into giving him some Purina Wellness LS, so maybe I could crush like you all said, dissolve in water, and mix in with the feed. Have any of you tried or heard about Purina Wellness LS (low starch)? I know Safe Choice is another feed recommended with low starches, but I kind of figured that since I had Bing on Equine Senior before his diagnosis, that maybe I'd stay with the same brand I've been using for years. My vet said if I do supplement with feed, to just go with half of what the label says for awhile.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Why don't you try a ration balancer if you're looking for something healthy to feed?  
If he doesn't need weight, and even if he does, a RB is low starch/low sugar option where he'll get the vitamins and minerals he needs, and is getting from grain, in a better for him package. Purina has one called Enrich 32 for horses on grass or a mix of alfalfa and grass that my mare has done really well on for the last year+. They also have one called Enrich 12 for horses just on alfalfa.
If he needs weight, a RB plus a couple pounds of beet pulp or some rice bran would probably really do the trick. 

Here's a website that has a really good break down of RBs vs grain:
Ration Balancer


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

some quick ways to give bute

disolve in warm water and use syringe like worming.
crushed and in apple sauce
I have even crushed and rubbued the bute under the tongue ( make sure its powder form for this) I fond doing this works quicker in getting into the system.

TRR


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

The simplest way? Grab his nose, shove the pill in his mouth, and keep it there til he swallows it.
He won't really like it, so you can dissolve it in hot water in a syringe, and then shove that in his face. 
Some horses really don't care, and will eat it if you crush it and sprinkle it over their feed with some water. 
You can buy natural applesauce, which has no sugar added, and you can either mix it with the crushed bute in his feed, or mix it and use a syringe to put it in his face. Check with your vet to see if that kind of applesauce works. I bet they have sugar-free baby food, if you wanted to go that route, which works the same way as applesauce. Check with your vet to see if that would be fine.
If he can have apples/carrots, try hiding a pill in a piece of apple.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a cheap electric coffee grinder that I use for pills.

If I give pills short term I grind them up with the coffee grinder and make a paste for a syringe.

If it is a more long term(I find they get a little tired of getting crap shoved in their face, and if they aren't picky eaters I use do this) I will use the coffe grinder to make a powder, add a little water to make it stick to their feed( I use the Safe Choice Compete, its cheap, low sugar, low starch and they love the taste) and let them have at it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I dissolve them in water and pour them on the grain.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

This is the only way I give bute b/c it works and I know it was delivered.

Put the cap on a _large _syringe (e.g., 60 ml) remove the plunger part (obviousely, a syringe not fitted w a needle)_._ Set it upright in a narrow cup or something so it can be filled w/o spilling_._ Fill it a third or so w warm water and drop the bute pill(s) in there, let it stand for a few hours (they will dissolve). Pour karo syrup on top to about equal volume as water or so... and mix it. Put the plunger in and give the mix to your horse the same way you would wormer. 

The "put it on the food" isn't as "sure fire".


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

If you're worried about the sugar in apple sauce, why not make your own? It's really easy - chop the apples, boil them 'til soft, then blend them to the consistency you want. You can freeze it - I freeze mine in an icecube tray so that I have easy to use quantities available.


----------

